# Sharing our senior "puppies"



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww how sweet. Penny is such a doll!

Lacey not quite a "senior" yet (she's @7 yrs old), but every now and then she'll also do the play-bow in the house, and I KNOW she just wants me to chase her and play.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So...do you?  Penny usually starts that game with a towel or sock! Oh, and Penny was 9 1/2 on July 3 so she's a young senior.




Wendy427 said:


> awww how sweet. Penny is such a doll!
> 
> Lacey not quite a "senior" yet (she's @7 yrs old), but every now and then she'll also do the play-bow in the house, and I KNOW she just wants me to chase her and play.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> So...do you?  Penny usually starts that game with a towel or sock! Oh, and Penny was 9 1/2 on July 3 so she's a young senior.


Oh yes, I definitely play with Lacey when she does the play bow. Sometimes she just wants to jump up on the bed for some major cuddling. Other times, we take the playing out to the backyard where we'll chase each other around. Many times she'll run toward me, jump up, and kinda "kick off" my side with one of her front paws.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so cute! I love it when they act like that. Jenny will come in from being outside and do zoomies around the living room and if I stomp my feet it will get her going again. Jenny just turned ten.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a morning with Fiona . I feel a gentle touch of her nose at my back in the morning and when I roll over she gets a toy and brings it to me. I am still half asleep swinging her toy back and forth while she pounces on it. I will toss it for her a few times, and after 5 minutes of this my arm is covered with Fiona spit so I have to get up  On our last walk of the day around 8pm she always gets a case of the zoomies. The sound of her paws hitting the ground running reminds me of a horse, the girl is a little spitfire. She may be considered a senior because of her age (9 in Oct) but not to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love these stories, please share more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these wonderful stories about the Old Golds, makes me think of my boy. Hubby and I were reminiscing about some of his antics last night. 

Enjoy these special moments with your Seniors and keep the stories coming.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the stories too!

Penny would love me to get on the floor EVERY night and wrestle and play bite with me. Sometimes I think I'M her puppy playmate!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice story. Angelina is 10 and she was really looking, acting old. Last Nov. we rescued Cannella at 18 months old and Angelina will not play with other dogs and was a bit afraid of her. I divided the yard for when I'm not home and supervised them both so C. would not mob A. and slowly they became friends. The change in A. is tremendous.

Each morning we have to fling the ball for a good 20 minutes before leaving for work. C. runs straight up the hill after it, lives for this game and since A. has some arthritis in her hips I give her an easy ball fling over the yard, not too far. She gets the ball and 'swaggers' back to me, barking with the ball in her mouth, daring me to chase her (which of course, I do). Some days she is a 2 year old as she tries to keep up with C. Those days of course I have to make sure she does not over do it. She has lost weight with the added exercise (swimming, walks, ball play) and seems to be in the best shape of her life, if it were not for the arthritis...

Luv my dogs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I've heard that a young dog will help a senior get out of the senior rut. Penny isn't much for other dogs either but she loves daughter's young girl. I'm always thinking about getting her a puppy of her own.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelina had not been socialized when we got her at age 14 months. She would see another dog 100 feet away and start crawling on the ground. She has improved so much now at age 10 but we thought she would not like another dog ever. Cannella was being kept in a garage so we rescued her. She was so wild from lack of exercise, training that I arranged for Homeward Bound to pick her up. They could not for a week and I exercised her like crazy. She settled so quickly and of course we fell in love. Angelina still won't play directly with her but they get along fine now, will touch when they sleep and all fear is now gone. So even though she doesn't wrestle with her she has a new spark in her...maybe just competition...but we also make sure no one 'resents' each other. Both get a treat, not just one (and a sit stay for it), both get tummy rubs, not just one, etc. So she associates the new pup getting attention means she gets attention. It works for us and she definately has new life in her.... this picture is of this summer right outside Yosemite on the Merced river..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner (8 and 1/2) seems more mature in some ways since we got Sasha (he's the BIG brother now) but he seems younger too, playing with Sasha, teaching him to retrieve and swim.

Gunner lives to retrieve, I doubt he'll ever be old as long as he can still retrieve.
Selka was never a senior, even at 11. He still loved to retrieve, run, play, he had no arthritis or health issues, till he got cancer. So ironic.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny hates wrestling...it makes her VERY defensive. Her game is chasing complete with growling, barking and other sound effects. She gets along so well with Sascha because Sascha is ball obsessed and doesn't really play with Penny. Sascha chases the ball, Penny chases Sascha. I think Penny thinks they are playing together. I worried about Sascha guarding her ball but she backs right off if it lands near Penny, who barely notices it and walks away from it. So they have a good balance and friendship even if they're not exactly 'connected'.

I think Penny would do best with a puppy...not sure I'm up to that anymore...so she could teach it acceptable play. She also sets an excellent example for house manners. But then I worry that Golden #2 will be sad when Penny is gone, so I hold back.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwwwww, Bless her lil puppy heart!!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Chance, the youngster of my three at 8 is in charge of games, evidently. Each evening he grabs his towel (he's not a golden and just doesn't "get" fetch) for pseudo tug-of-war. He play bows to the other two and starts wiggling and dragging the towel in front of them. Buddy (going on 13) leaps (in his own mind) to his feet and starts following with his mouth wide open ready to grab. Kyra (10+ and blind) grabs her security ball and follows the excitement. 

Chance speeds up or slows down just enough to keep the towel out of Buddy's reach, Kyra follows Buddy and they run (sort of) in and out rooms around the house. Buddy never closes his mouth, always ready to grab and Kyra happily crashes into door frames and furniture. After about 10 minutes Chance declares himself the winner and gives Buddy the towel - he never knows what to do with it so he lays down on it. Game over. Every night - Group senior modified zoomies.


----------



## kimdelaneyslp (Sep 13, 2011)

So my sweet "senior" (she is 9+) is full of energy and all sorts of spunk these days! We have to carry her up the stairs and lift her on the bed. We call it the "Ella"vator! Once up on the bed, if she wants down she will go to the end of the bed and yelp or if we are there look at us. When we come to the bed to lift her up, she runs away and wants to play. We do this back and forth and back and forth, until we can finally distract her enough so one of us can lift her up! She is too much fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwww I can just see your silly puppy in my mind!
Some of your descriptions remind me so much of Lexi!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelina (senior) loves to steal Cannella's ball when she drops it and is distracted. Cannella realizes Angelina has it but does not try and take it back. Then, Angelina brings it over to her and drops it for her. Isn't that sweet?

I just love my goldens!


----------

